# Ice prediction for 2016



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has heard what type of winter being predicted. last year was a let down but the 2 previous years were great.


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

Hopefully a great winter. Everything I've been reading has been pointing for a repeat of the cold winters. Here's a link to what I was reading yesterday 
http://doomos.at/scientists-predict-new-ice-age-by-2019-as-sun-goes-blank/


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Hoping for a cold winter. In years past when we had hot summers, we had cold winters.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I am just hoping to get out more than I did last year (5 times).


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Everything I have seen is predicting a colder than average winter with greater than average snowfall. I love to cold for ice fishing, but a bunch of snow can mess things up!

Wes


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Everything I've seen or heard calls for another mild winter...warmer temps all the way into november/december...they called off the bad winter they were predicting a while ago...here we are october 5th and have 80 degree temps all week...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Most of the time these 'hot-shot' weather forecasters aren't any better than you & I guessing. Let's hope the most current revised "speculative winter forecast' is wrong and we have a foot of ice by January!!!


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> Most of the time these 'hot-shot' weather forecasters aren't any better than you & I guessing. Let's hope the most current revised "speculative winter forecast' is wrong and we have a foot of ice by January!!!
> View attachment 220649


Couldn't agree with you more... Last winter I was on ice that I really shouldn't have been because of the short season just to get out... And at my age I know better.. I just bet you did the same too.. lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

http://farmersalmanac.com/weather-outlook/2016-winter-forecast/. I like this forecasts even though it means nothing lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

jmshar: you're absolutely right.... the 9x on the ice, most of it was very very sketchy and not really safe.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

* 17" of ICE *
*by mid January!!!!*


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

It'll have to be better than last yr


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Any predictions beyond 3 days are a wild guess at best.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Back up to 80 next week...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't get too caught up in the temps of early fall when it comes down to ice fishing. We don't typically get on the ice till after Christmas anyways. The first couple of weeks of December can be important but not the first couple of weeks of October lol.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Nighttime temps in October and November have a lot to do with ice formation in December-January. I recall casting off the piers in November 2013 in November around Thanksgiving and there was ice on the rocks. That ain't gonna happen in 2016. 

Water temps still in the mid-upper 50's on the big pond. A lot will have to change in the next 10 weeks.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

temps in the 50's and 60s in 8 day, it can stay like this all winter as far as I'm concerned ... several years ago there was barley an ice fishing season, and getting on the western basin is a gong show most of the time anyway, the parking is worse than in the summer ... I'll go hard if I have to, but prefer temps above freezing at my ripe old age ... have enough ice so the fish can know to spawn, maybe the end of Jan, then nice and mild to the thaw and a new open water season  don't want to shovel any more than I have to


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Will predict we will be on 4 inches of ice at Portage Lakes Jan 6th. and will have good ice until Mar 15th.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> I wouldn't get too caught up in the temps of early fall when it comes down to ice fishing. We don't typically get on the ice till after Christmas anyways. The first couple of weeks of December can be important but not the first couple of weeks of October lol.


How about the first couple weeks of november?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's not even thanksgiving yet


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Little ice this year..........Why? A couple years ago when we had nonstop snow and cold weather, I picked up over 25 gallons of hickory nut shells from my lawn .Last year 5 gallons or so and this year haven't had enough to bother on my lawn. No nuts = light winter in my books...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Keep the boats ready!!! We will not have any ice this year boys and girls. We'll have to go north or look in our freezers to find ice.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> Will predict we will be on 4 inches of ice at Portage Lakes Jan 6th. and will have good ice until Mar 15th.


I like the way you think! I can't wait for ice. Already got the shanties down, lol.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> It's not even thanksgiving yet


We were ice fishing Mosquito on Thanksgiving morning about 11 years ago or so.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I remember that and it does happen but it's extremely rare


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Looking like it will be too warm , with a quick ice up in some areas for the brave and adventurous to get a line in the water for a day or two on 3.5 inches before rain destroys it all and we get back to the open water state of mind. My fingers are crossed but this trend don't appear to be in our favor.


----------

